

NYT Pay Wall Digital Subscription Notice - marklabedz
http://www.scribd.com/full/51063624?access_key=key-t9kgwaatr3qmc000o7b
Announcement on the NYT website: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/18/opinion/l18times.html?_r=1
======
marklabedz
>>"Today marks a significant transition for The New York Times as we introduce
digital subscriptions. It’s an important step that we hope you will see as an
investment in The Times, one that will strengthen our ability to provide high-
quality journalism to readers around the world and on any platform. The change
will primarily affect those who are heavy consumers of the content on our Web
site and on mobile applications."

